# hi im new here this is our tank



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

comments and suggestions welcome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

It looks great! I really like your scaping =]
The green and blue really pop


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to BCA!

Looking good!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Looks real nice, some of my favourite fish. Welcome.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks very lush. Good job.

Welcome to BCA.

Anthony


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My only suggestion is it should be a salty tank. Kidding, it look great. Welcome to BCA


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks guys! its been 16 days now since cycle and no algae traces luckily. ive been a life long enthusiast of fishtanks, but i stopped for a long time so im just getting back at it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Love the mopani wood.


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

Welcome! Tank looks amazing!


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

That tank looks familiar  
good job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks awesome


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow! Beautiful tank!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Gorgeous tank! Well done and welcome!


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks everyone! hope to be helpfull to this group aswell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbqwing (Mar 18, 2015)

Great looking tank. Well done.


----------

